# Episode 244 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

We are back from vacation and have some things to share from our trip along with the first bowfishing outing of the season. Lastly we chat about a new proposed ammunition law in Canada and what affects it may have. 

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_244_final.mp3


----------

